
Google bans ads for payday loans - belltaco
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/11/11656088/payday-loan-ads-banned-from-google
======
agent008t
If Google believes that these companies charge too high interest rates, why
doesn't Google (or someone else) offer the same service but charge a lot less?
They would end up helping poor people that need emergency money while driving
the "predatory" lenders they so dislike out of business.

By banning the ads they do not eliminate the need for emergency loans. It just
means that those that need the emergency loans will not be able to get them
anymore, or not be able to find the best deal for themselves, ending up worse
off.

